# My joke band TROLLS is playing with Architects and Structures



## Taylor2 (Aug 1, 2012)

Heh
I am amused.
Where is the facepalm icon?


Anyways, if any of you live near Calgary, and want to come watch some fun stuff, you should probably come watch.

The Gateway presents: ARCHITECTS with STRUCTURES & A Sight For Sewn Eyes and Trolls | Facebook


And in case you're interested in what my shitty "band" sounds like :

For All Intents and Purposes Instrumental

Trolls


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Trolls/302383239808480


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweet dude, I didn't know you guys were opening that show. I have tickets to the Edmonton one but might have to check the Calgary one out as well now. I don't even care if it's a "joke band" I enjoy this shit haha.


----------



## devolutionary (Aug 1, 2012)

*goes to Facebook, listens, fucking rocks out* Dude... that's so awesome! Best Troll ever!


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 1, 2012)

I hope the kids get all into the bru7al slams and then you call all of them retarded. That would please me on 5 different levels.


----------



## Razzy (Aug 1, 2012)

Since you're a troll band, that song should be named, "For All Intensive Purposes."


----------



## Taylor2 (Aug 1, 2012)

Razzy said:


> Since you're a troll band, that song should be named, "For All Intensive Purposes."



That was actually going to be the title believe it or not.
But we figured that it might be a swing and a miss with most people.


----------



## Taylor2 (Aug 1, 2012)

Sacha Laskow of Divinity has signed on to play. 
Gear nerds will nerd.


----------



## Ginsu (Aug 2, 2012)

I was sitting at my computer with my 7-string in drop G when I listened to that song, since I had been practicing prior to that. Twas entirely necessary that I play along. XD My tone sounds almost exactly the same as yours, too...what did you use for that?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 2, 2012)

oh my fucking god  
i think i enjoy this a little too much!


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Aug 10, 2012)

Guess that means I'm gonna be seeing you guys later this month, hahah.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 10, 2012)

People? In alberta?


----------



## RickSchneider (Aug 10, 2012)

This is not the way to troll, you're pleasing too many people


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Pretty sweet for a joke band.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 12, 2012)

You make it sound like it's a bad thing.

"Gee, don't you just HATE when your band experiences some success? It really get's on my nerve!"



Awesome music and congrats on the gig dude!


----------



## JoeyW (Aug 12, 2012)

ZOOORRN


----------



## Pedrojoca (Aug 12, 2012)

Joke band my ass, you guys are awesome. Wish i could be there


----------



## Taylor2 (Aug 12, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> People? In alberta?



NOW WHAT. 


BAM



RickSchneider said:


> This is not the way to troll, you're pleasing too many people



Considering I wrote the "album" in a week and some people actually LIKE it, I think we succeeded.



JoeyW said:


> ZOOORRN



Massive head inbound.



Pedrojoca said:


> Joke band my ass, you guys are awesome. Wish i could be there



Hahahahha glad you likey.


----------



## Frostee (Aug 23, 2012)

Structures...
What a Great Band and also yours!
Have fun


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> I hope the kids get all into the bru7al slams and then you call all of them retarded. That would please me on 5 different levels.



Can you name these levels, please?

This reminds me of my friend's joke band from college: "The Main Vein"

All their songs were incredibly whiney and melodramatic, but every line also sounded extremely sexual if taken out of context. I'm not sure what genre they called themselves, but it was one they clearly didn't like. They wrote songs REALLY fast and gained a lot of fans that thought they were real pretty quickly. Irony ftw. 

*Random kid on SSO reads this and thinks... "FUCK! I liked The Main Vein. Troll'd*


----------



## Dickicker (Aug 23, 2012)

trolled me hard. that shit rocked!


----------



## Taylor2 (Aug 29, 2012)

So this is tonight.


I'm bringing my video camera.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Aug 30, 2012)

Great fuckin' show guys!


----------



## Metalus (Aug 30, 2012)

Yo what the fuck. This band is sick. WHAT IS THIS WITCHCRAFT!?!?!


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 30, 2012)

Fuck! I wanted to go to this. I went to the show in Edmonton last night and it was awesome but couldn't find anyone who wanted to go tonight and I didn't really want to make the 6 hour road trip by myself cause I'm a pussy. Any more shows planned?


----------



## Taylor2 (Aug 30, 2012)

So aside from Architects being a bunch of twats, the show went well.
I've played better, but whatever. Shit not given.

A Sight for Sewn Eyes was excellent, super tight.
Structures was unfortunately not as tight as I would have hoped, and the guitars were buried. Good dudes though. Very chill and friendly.
Architects was tight and clean, but as people.......yikes. Except for the fill-in guitar player.

Videos to come.



Levi79 said:


> Fuck! I wanted to go to this. I went to the show in Edmonton last night and it was awesome but couldn't find anyone who wanted to go tonight and I didn't really want to make the 6 hour road trip by myself cause I'm a pussy. Any more shows planned?



Potentially a show at Avenue in the future. I hope so anyways, I miss playing there.


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 30, 2012)

Taylor said:


> So aside from Architects being a bunch of twats, the show went well.
> I've played better, but whatever. Shit not given.
> 
> A Sight for Sewn Eyes was excellent, super tight.
> ...



How where they twats? met them after a show at the merch stand once, seemed pretty nice dudes. but, that's over 4 years ago.


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 30, 2012)

Look that's all well and good Taylor but what the HELL happened to Constructs!? You were like, 90% done you bastards! 

semi-wub


----------



## Taylor2 (Aug 30, 2012)

Mprinsje said:


> How where they twats? met them after a show at the merch stand once, seemed pretty nice dudes. but, that's over 4 years ago.



They made some comment saying "We are just 5 dudes in a "real" band, we don't need facepaint to be good."

Referencing the fact that our vocalist decided to dress up in death metal face paint and garb. It seems they actually took us seriously?

It's petty and unnecessary. 
Then of course, they had the rockstar attitude. And instead of watching the rest of the bands, they spent more time drinking and playing soccer/football.

Structures and A Sight for Sewn eyes stayed and chilled.



Prydogga said:


> Look that's all well and good Taylor but what the HELL happened to Constructs!? You were like, 90% done you bastards!
> 
> semi-wub




I got bored. Hahahah.
The next project on the horizon is my new project "Widower".


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 30, 2012)

I saw the soundcloud things of Widower, and I'm so jealous at how cool of a band name that is. DEP reference?


----------



## Taylor2 (Aug 30, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> I saw the soundcloud things of Widower, and I'm so jealous at how cool of a band name that is. DEP reference?



I was shocked when no one had picked it. So I nabbed it.

Not exactly, but the music has DEP influence in it. Angry, pissed off, loud and frantic.


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 30, 2012)

Taylor said:


> So aside from Architects being a bunch of twats, the show went well.
> I've played better, but whatever. Shit not given.
> 
> A Sight for Sewn Eyes was excellent, super tight.
> ...


Nice, bring those Fall City Fall dudes along without Abandon All Ships. I had to miss the Dead Saints tour cause of grad.  A Sight For Sewn Eyes were really impressive. I always really liked their tunes but they were really tight live and the singer and guitar player were really nice guys. 



Mprinsje said:


> How where they twats? met them after a show at the merch stand once, seemed pretty nice dudes. but, that's over 4 years ago.


4 years ago was before Hollow Crown I'm pretty sure. Nobody knew who they were back then. They opened an arena tour for Rise Against like last year so they probably think their big shots now.


----------



## Taylor2 (Aug 30, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> Nice, bring those Fall City Fall dudes along without Abandon All Ships. I had to miss the Dead Saints tour cause of grad.  A Sight For Sewn Eyes were really impressive. I always really liked their tunes but they were really tight live and the singer and guitar player were really nice guys.
> 
> 
> 4 years ago was before Hollow Crown I'm pretty sure. Nobody knew who they were back then. They opened an arena tour for Rise Against like last year so they probably think their big shots now.



Heh, I used to be in Fall City Fall. Most of them are in Trolls. Haha.
And more of them are in Widower. We all went to Denny's last night!
Let me tell you how excited they are for that tour.


They were very egocentric. Quite disappointing really. It's always so awesome when big bands are cool dudes.


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 30, 2012)

Taylor said:


> Heh, I used to be in Fall City Fall. Most of them are in Trolls. Haha.
> And more of them are in Widower. We all went to Denny's last night!
> Let me tell you how excited they are for that tour.
> 
> ...


I knew there was someone in Trolls from FCF. I don't know any of the FCF dudes personally, they just kick ass. Were you in the band for 1629 or before that?


----------



## Taylor2 (Aug 30, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> I knew there was someone in Trolls from FCF. I don't know any of the FCF dudes personally, they just kick ass. Were you in the band for 1629 or before that?



Before 1629, so, before they were good.
The drummer and vocalist are from FCF.


----------



## Levi79 (Aug 31, 2012)

Taylor said:


> Before 1629, so, before they were good.
> The drummer and vocalist are from FCF.


WELCOME TO MOSHINGTON! Dun-dududun-dududundundun


----------



## Taylor2 (Aug 31, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> WELCOME TO MOSHINGTON! Dun-dududun-dududundundun



Guess who wrote that song when he was 16.


----------



## Gemmeadia (Aug 31, 2012)

This shit is sick dude. Not sure if trolling about being a joke band -_- lol


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 31, 2012)

Levi79 said:


> 4 years ago was before Hollow Crown I'm pretty sure. Nobody knew who they were back then. They opened an arena tour for Rise Against like last year so they probably think their big shots now.



it was never say die 2008, so before hollow crown yeah, when they still played stuff off of ruin


----------

